# 020 transmission for aba mk2 swap?



## C.G (Oct 13, 2010)

I have heard and read alot about using a 020 tranny for this swap. I have a 9a 020 tranny and I have been told it will hold up fine. Some other people suggest I upgrade to 02a. Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

ABA's use an 020 in mk3s. No problems at all


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

you dont need an 02A unless you are making LOTS of power or torque..

or unless you are running drag slicks, and have a chance to hook up the power you have..

020 trannies done like hard clutch drops...

one thing tho, 9A trans has a SMALL 24spline input shaft..

the mk3 and 16v trannies use a LARGE 28 spline input shaft tho..

so, if you are going to use the 9A on your ABA, you need an 8v clutch disk bare minimum. 

if it were me, i would use an 8v clutch disk, a 16v pressure plate, and whatever flywheel you prefer.. the 16v pressure plate holds a substantial amount more torque than the stock 8v pressure plate would..

there is no reason to use an 02A in a mk2, unless you are VERY BOOSTED, or using it strictly as a drag car..

the earliest cars to come with 02A trannies were either powerful/torquey (Corrado G60, mk3 TDI) or heavy (passat 16v)

the 9A has OK gear ratios, but i really like longer gear ratios in the light mk2 cars.. i hate the fact that you are buzzing down the highway turning 3 grand going 60mph..

i took the 9A out of my 85 GTI, and installed an ACN trans in it, made my MPG increase a bit, and made it alot nicer to drive..

the 9A would be GREAT if you had a HUGE cam installed in your engine.


----------



## C.G (Oct 13, 2010)

Glegor said:


> you dont need an 02A unless you are making LOTS of power or torque..
> 
> or unless you are running drag slicks, and have a chance to hook up the power you have..
> 
> ...


Thank you this helped alot! :thumbup:


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

Have been running a 9A on an ABA for 3 years strait on a daily drive. No issues whatsoever, and I don't drive softly.

Only thing to remember is you need an 8 valve / small spline clutch.


----------

